# 13/52 Challenge



## Browtine (Sep 14, 2010)

First of all I'd like to thank everyone that has taken part in this challenge, whether you've submitted photos, made comments on photos that have been submitted by others, or both. I have really enjoyed seeing all the photos and fellowship in the challenge threads. I expected no less though, considering how this forum has been since I joined it. The folks here are definitely a cut above what I see on most other photography forums on the internet and I'm thankful to have found this forum and all of you. Even though I'll probably never meet most of you in person, I consider everyone here a "friend". 

With that said, week 12 was a blast! We had a lot of awesome photos posted. I honestly thought that there was more participation than any other week we've had so far, but going back and doing the numbers it turns out that week 12 is tied with weeks 1 and 4 with 20 photos in each. The next closest week was #5 with 16 entries. The thread with the lowest number of entries was #6, with 10 photos being submitted. All the others fall somewhere in between. 

So far we have submitted a total of 179 photos taken specifically for this challenge. That means that the whole purpose of this challenge, which is getting us out and shooting more, has done just that. It has prompted and motivated us to shoot, share and enjoy 179 photographs that otherwise wouldn't have been taken. I think that's awesome! 

Now, let's keep it going and get on with Week 13. This week's theme was suggested by Sarah, aka *MrsUSbowhunter*.  Thanks for the suggestion, Sarah. I think it's a good one. Can't wait to see the photos for this one!!! 

The theme for this week is...

SUNRISE/SUNSET

I started to split them up and use them for two different weeks but thought maybe some people's work and life schedules might allow them to shoot one but not the other and I didn't want to leave anyone out. So, I decided to use them both in a single week. 

And since I'm such a sucker for sky shots I also decided to throw a wild card for this week and allow one photo of each theme title if anyone wishes to shoot both. So, instead of having to choose one or the other, you can submit one sunset photo and one sunrise photo if you wish, for a total of two shots for this week's thread. Please stick to those guidelines though. If you only shoot one of the theme titles, please submit only one photo to the thread. Otherwise all the rules still apply. 

Now, let's get out and shoot! Well, not right now as it's already dark... but you know what I mean.


----------



## *MrsUSbowhunter* (Sep 14, 2010)

Wooohooo. I love sunset shots. This is going to be great.


----------



## StickbowDrew (Sep 14, 2010)

This one will be fun!


----------



## FERAL ONE (Sep 15, 2010)

shot this one yesterday eve. the fire was about 6 miles from me and is the dudley lumber company between opelika and phenix city.  i liked the sun rays surrounding the scene .


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 15, 2010)

F1 havin been around to many fires close to home I get a bit spooked when I see smoke but that is one great shot   I got out yesterday and this morning but with a lack of clouds I still ain't come up with one I like for the challenge yet


----------



## *MrsUSbowhunter* (Sep 15, 2010)

very awesome! i am hoping to go out tonight


----------



## Slowmo34 (Sep 15, 2010)

*Thank You Lord*

Weiss Lake sunrise. Nothing like a day on the lake. Photo took by Tommy Moon


----------



## wvdawg (Sep 15, 2010)

*South Dakota sunset.*

Got to watch this from the hunting lodge.


----------



## Browtine (Sep 15, 2010)

Awesome shots so far! I have yet to get anything.


----------



## pdsniper (Sep 16, 2010)

Ok Heres one I did in south Georgia


----------



## HALOJmpr (Sep 16, 2010)

I've been trying to hold out because of our lack of clouds this week.  There's a cool old tree that is surrounded so it's hard to get a shot on.  I had to dance through the weeds with a couple of snakes and fire ants but here it is!


----------



## cornpile (Sep 17, 2010)

*Thursday evening sunset*


----------



## *MrsUSbowhunter* (Sep 17, 2010)

beautiful shots!! I got some shots a couple nights ago but I am waiting the weekend out to see if I get anything better


----------



## carver (Sep 17, 2010)

Great shots guys (and Girls)


----------



## Browtine (Sep 17, 2010)

We appear to be going for quality rather than quantity this week.  I figured we'd see some early action in this one. Now that I think about it though, the time frame for getting shots for this theme is very narrow. You're looking at an hour or so in the morning and an hour or so in the evening each day. That really puts the pressure on considering we've been having all day every day to work around schedules and life... 

I hope to get mine tomorrow evening. I'm more of a sunset man than a sunrise man. I don't do early very well... and I get up at 0430 hours every work day so it's hard to drag my butt out anywhere around day break when I'm off... so my time this week is pretty much limited to an hour or so in the evening around "life".


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 17, 2010)

Browtine said:


> We appear to be going for quality rather than quantity this week.  I figured we'd see some early action in this one. Now that I think about it though, the time frame for getting shots for this theme is very narrow. You're looking at an hour or so in the morning and an hour or so in the evening each day. That really puts the pressure on considering we've been having all day every day to work around schedules and life...
> 
> I hope to get mine tomorrow evening. I'm more of a sunset man than a sunrise man. I don't do early very well... and I get up at 0430 hours every work day so it's hard to drag my butt out anywhere around day break when I'm off... so my time this week is pretty much limited to an hour or so in the evening around "life".


 
Ok I spent 3 days shootin sunrises and still ani't real happy with what I got till BT statement   so out of the box I come and all I got to say is no way that I  want this JOB  the guy or gal gets up before SUNRISE in the rain, sleet, or snow then goes out and picks up a busload of CRANKY kids   No way 

 So to all you SCHOOL BUS DRIVERS here's to ya 

He came by while I was shootin a SUNRISE so here's my SUNRISE shot


----------



## carver (Sep 17, 2010)

Sunrise over Snellville.


----------



## Browtine (Sep 17, 2010)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Ok I spent 3 days shootin sunrises and still ani't real happy with what I got till BT statement   so out of the box I come and all I got to say is no way that I  want this JOB  the guy or gal gets up before SUNRISE in the rain, sleet, or snow then goes out and picks up a busload of CRANKY kids   No way
> 
> So to all you SCHOOL BUS DRIVERS here's to ya
> 
> He came by while I was shootin a SUNRISE so here's my SUNRISE shot



Awesome twist on the theme, Mike! I love it!


----------



## SKEETER2 (Sep 18, 2010)

*Sunset*

Here's mine...


----------



## StickbowDrew (Sep 18, 2010)

Here's mine. wish I Had more time, I only had about 30 min.


----------



## Browtine (Sep 18, 2010)

Ok, got mine this evening. I definitely enjoyed this shoot more than any of the others we've done so far. God never ceases to amaze me with what he can show us as far as the brilliance and colors that He can lay on his canvas, which we know as the sky!   Our finest photography equipment, as good as it is at this point, just can't do it justice! And thank God for the fact that, just like us, there are no two sunsets alike. We can enjoy a unique and new one every single day! That's just awesome to me! 

I really needed this shoot. Sort of brought me out of a funk I've been in this week.


----------



## GA1dad (Sep 18, 2010)

Great Shots All!!


----------



## marknga (Sep 19, 2010)

From the deerstand this morning.


----------



## USbowhuntr (Sep 19, 2010)

Looking good everyone. I got some good shots the other night but I am away from my camera so it doesnt look like I am going to be able to post this week. Wer have some great shots. I cant wait to see what else everybody has to finish the week up with.


----------



## cornpile (Sep 19, 2010)

Great shots everyone.Deerstand shot is Awesome.


----------



## *MrsUSbowhunter* (Sep 19, 2010)

Fantastic shots everyone. I LOVE all the colors.


----------



## Crickett (Sep 19, 2010)

Great shots y'all!


----------



## SarahFair (Sep 20, 2010)

Nice shots yall!


----------

